

Barbie Fucks It Up Again - amykhar
http://pamie.com/2014/11/barbie-fucks-it-up-again/#.VGoU8DY3Y1s.twitter

======
phatak-dev
It's shocking that a woman wrote the book which portrays the sexism in the
worst way.

~~~
amykhar
I own (and love) the Barbie computer engineer doll. I keep it on my desk at
work. But the book is beyond belief.

------
psgbg
Well that was interesting. Thanks for sharing.

But seriously...

